# extractor broke.................. new p226 9mm



## aw11sc (Aug 11, 2010)

well since sig forum is all messed up i'm here!
till they fix!
so 350 round into new sig the extractor failed 
was just shooting white box for all 350m rounds 
it looks like bad casting! it broke by it!
also plastic recoil spring what gives?


















i can get close ups if wanted! i have to call sig tomorrow
first gun from them and it broke
my xd and glock never did this!


----------



## HAGEN (Jul 14, 2010)

*Unusual*

Contact Sig
I feel sure they will take care of your situation 
As far as a Plastic Recoil Spring . Did you mean a Plastic Guide Rod.
If so , the newer guns have a plastic guide rod same as several other mfgs


----------



## texagun (May 5, 2007)

So what was the outcome?


----------

